
'Go mod download' (to cache) and 'go mod why' added - soroso
http://golang.org/cl/128359
======
chx
That's real funny. Remember
[https://twitter.com/_rsc/status/1022589123482267650](https://twitter.com/_rsc/status/1022589123482267650)
?

> If we just put 'go dep' as the hook to current draft dep, then users would
> need to run things like 'go dep ensure' and so on, and those would be the
> first ever go sub-sub-commands. That feels not quite right to me.

~~~
lclarkmichalek
`go mod download` is for explicitly populating the cache. If you just run `go
build`, the cache will be implicitly populated. You don't need to run `go mod
download` before doing a build.

~~~
llimllib
Here’s the issue it comes out of:
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues/26610](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/26610)

~~~
chx
Wait, so this command was born out of necessity to get dep feature parity?
This just gets better and better.

~~~
bketelsen
no it was added at the request of the athens project
(github.com/gomods/athens) so there would be a canonical way to download
modules that we could use to prime the cache.

~~~
sgnnseven
Categorically wrong - please don't spread lies.

I opened the original issue in question due to lack of feature parity and it
got quickly closed
([https://github.com/golang/go/issues/26610#event-1753880630](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/26610#event-1753880630)).
Then after some twitter back-and-forth
([https://twitter.com/sgnn7/status/1022547467466956802](https://twitter.com/sgnn7/status/1022547467466956802))
the issue got reopened.

------
jwilk
This can be viewed with JS disabled:

[https://github.com/golang/go/commit/7aa9855704a766a1a16fbed7...](https://github.com/golang/go/commit/7aa9855704a766a1a16fbed79f9f6e34fc83bdf0)

------
stochastic_monk
“go mod why” sounds shockingly close to “Oh god why”. I’d assume this is
intentional, but it still strikes me as odd.

~~~
andrewchambers
I don't know why you would assume that at all.

------
frakturfreund
go mod why generics

(main module does not need package generics)

